# What are your dogs' nicknames?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan is often called "_Hyper-boy_"

I really do not have a nickname for Liam..... but when I visit my mother she likes to call him "_goofball_". LOL


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's are:

Magnadoodle, Maggers, Pooper, Mags, Squirtle, Maggie Moo, Mookie,and, when's she's done something mischievous, she's Margaret Josephine Piddlepads.

She responds to all of them, but Squirtle.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodge, Dodgie, Dodgie-Dog, Dodgster, Dodgeroni

Buddy...I say this too much...last week my friends mom told me she thought his name was Bud:doh:

Danger-Dog...no reason



My old dog Chance had the nickname Chancie-pants....but he really loved to be called Chancisco (pronounced like will ferrel says "francisco" in elf) and would get all excited. 

There was a time when my friend's dog would respond better to "Mr. Wigglybums" than he would to his actual name (Parker).


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

We call Bailey Booboo or Boo. I call Annie sweet girl or Ann.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank
Hank-Man
Hanky
Buddy
Bud


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We call Lincoln "Smiley Boy" because he always seems to have a big smile on his face...makes me happy that he seems happy.

Austin we call "Smarty Pants"....he's always doing things that take us by surprise and he learns things very quickly. I also call him my "Angel Baby" because he is just the sweetest dog one could ever ask for...he is my Angel!!

Reno we call "Lovey Boy" because he just loves to be loved!!!! 

Other names are the usual terms of endearment: Sweetie, Honey Bunny, Baby Boy (we are the crazy dog people).

I'm not actually sure if they respond to those names or just respond because I'm talking to them!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is:

Rook
Kook
Kooky
Kookoo
Kookaburra
Kookaroo
Rookaroo
The Rookster
Goofball
My Friend
Pup
Handsome
Silly Boy


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo's most common name (used as much or possibly even more than his real name) is "Mojey" ... I love calling him that.

Gary also calls him "Wild man" 

We also say Moje. 

With Maxie it was just Maxie... her original name was Max, and we did call her that sometimes, but it was mainly Maxie. 

Gary did call her "Wild woman" a lot. Loved it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby -
Darbs
The Darbster
D-boy
Bud
Buddy
Momma's boy
and - My wittle tea cup puddle - don't ask

Kirby - 
Choo choo
Chooch
Choo choo la rue
Princess
Tinker bell
Baby girl

Together I call them Monkey's


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Dear! best i hide away for a few days after disclosing this..

Lottie potty wottie dottie!!! mal calls her Spotty
aya waya.
Gunner wunna or guns
poppy woppy! Mal calls her Poppet
Charlie warlie barley warlie

Now i know I need locking up - give me the key!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

I make up new nicknames all the time, but mostly Buddy is Bo and Tina is reena-girl.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,Honey: Honey-Bunny,Huns-buns,bug-bunny ,Blondie.
Holmes: lazy butt,couch potato,homsy-momsy,homer.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Bright eyes, she looks at me with these big shiny brwn. eyes
Lucy Belle
sweetie pie


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker - Teekers, T-woo, Tuckawoo, Woo, Mother Tucker (when he's been bad), Tigger, TT, Sneakers (from his love of sneakers as a puppy), T-Fizzle, T Wiggity Whack, and Tuckie.

Tyson - Tyce-Dice, TyBo, Tycie, Teecie, Slice em' and dice em' Tyson, Baby Woo, and Tank (from his huge paws and thick front legs).

Kodiak - Kode-Kode, Kodifer, Grandma, K-Lyte, KoKo, and Piglet.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Chance - Pooper Puppy, Kyra, Buddy

Buddy - Mister, Chance, Kyra

Kyra - Missy, Buddy, Chance

I get their actual nickname right, just can't remember who I'm calling or talking to as they sit by my chair. They all come for any of the names. The herdlet lives in hope of treats at all times.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa: Sweet P and Pip Squeak
Dallas: Stinky (because he is)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

not so much nicknames, but "also known as"
Sadie (lab) - Beans
Bridger (goldie) - Britches



and there are seasonal names: CMas-Jingle & Bell, Football-Rush & Fumble, Halloween-Trick & Treat, etc


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

I looooove all these nicknames! Sounds like everyone is as silly as we are LOL

Oscar's are:

*POOP CAN* -- that is his primary nickname :lol: I have no idea where it came from...! : But it somehow totally fits him (and he also responds to it LOL)
The Poop
Mr. Poop
Poop Guy
Pooper Scooper

Osky
Sauce-ker (rhymes with Oscar LOL)
Oscar-boscar

and

Mr. Mud Man!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When we talk about her (and don't want her to know) we call her "The One Cent Dog". After buying her 2 new cars, we really up to about $40K. LOL

When I'm talking TO her, I call her Sweetie Pie. When we fake stern, we call her by her full name:  Penelope Ann Marie K_______!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I love this thread and all the nicknames! Great idea Ranger!

Max's are:

Maxo
Maxi
MaxiMax
Smiley
Big Ears (lol)
Old Bum
Crazy Dog
Bud


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I love these threads!

Piper (my Chocolate Lab) is:

Poops
Poo-Poo
Pi-Pipes

Molly is:

Monster
Molly Moo
Moo-Moo
and lately, Flaky

Chloe (My Golden at the Bridge) had thyroid problems and was a big girl, so she was:

Biggie Smalls


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie:
Moo-dog, Moxicillin, Fish breath, beagle butt, wiggle butt.

Dixon:
Dixie-dog, baby boy


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Kaylee has KayKay, K, babygirl, blondie and my fiance usually calls her "my sweet puppy"


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Grizzly's nicknames are:

Grizz, Grizzers, Grizzly Bear, Bubby, Baby Boy, or just Baby

Sophie's nicknames are:

Sophie Girl, Sophers, Soph, Sophalina.... 

I think that's it.... Out pups somehow know we are talking to them no matter what we call them.... Maybe it's our tone?


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yeah! We call him GrizzAlee all the time too.... That's probably one of my favorites!

Thanks for this thread Ranger! Awesome idea!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems we are all Potty Dotty Wotty!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel - Dizzy, Dizz, Dee, Diddy, Fluff
Willow - Will, Wilbur, Armadillo, baby girl.


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

Harley gets called

Halrey Warley Woowoo
or
Harley Woo

He genrally just looks at me as if I am mad! lol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*"Gunner"*

*Gunner Bunner*

*Mr. Gunners*

*Mr. Gunner Brown* (brown was the color of his yarn put on his neck when he was first born for identification)

*Handsome*

*Loved everyones nicknames.*


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Luke = Luke The Brute...Lucas...Louky Louky Lucas...HandsomeHound.

Connor = Top Gun...Connor McCloud of the clan McCloud..Top Dog...Connor McGit..Fang The Magnificent.

Kit = Princess...The Pooh...Precious Princess Pooh...The Snuggle Queen.

Molly = Molly Coddle...Coddler...Miss Molly...Her Lusciousness...ShowGirl.

Fanny...FannyByGaslight...Francis...FrannyPoos...BlackWitch.

Nixon = TrickyDickie...WoolyWoofta...Stud.

Lizzie = Puplette...Puplatina...Italiano.

Sassy = Pupling...Packitin...Stopthat. (She was a Terrier and always up to no good)

Buck = BuckRogers...Calm down...Flash...SpeedyPup...Lightning.

Jack = Jack The Lad...Handsome...Grunter(cos he's always talking to me)
...CuddleKing...WacoJako...SleepyBoy...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila is known affectionately as Missy, Pig, Piggy or Miss Pig.

Tia doesn't really have a nickname.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Whoops..I missed one...

Fleur = FlirtyFleur...FlirtyChopsticks...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella was affectionately known by my brother and me as "C-buns." I don't know where it came from, but we started calling her that @ an early age.

Lol, this is embarrassing, but I call Flora "pupperkins" and "pupperkinians" as well as Flora-bora.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Harley's is Bubba or Bubba Keg. A bubba keg is a huge insulated mug shaped like a keg - for some reason I started calling him Bubba, and because I have a bubba keg sometimes his name becomes Bubba Keg.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber has many nicknames.
It's amazing how they can answer to so many of them!

Tim
Timberman
Timbuktu
Timberama
Timboo
Mama's Good Boy - that one's mine 
Dickhead (yeah, he gets that once in a while!)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Diesel - Dizzy, Dizz, Dee, Diddy, Fluff
> Willow - Will, Wilbur, Armadillo, baby girl.


I was about to ask how Willow got to be called Armadillo, but then as soon as I said it in my head, I was like duh! Willow Armadillo. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus is Guster, Guster Bones, Guster Buster Bones, Sir Gus, and of course Augustus McCrae when he's in trouble. 

Charlie Brown is Charles Barkley, Char-lito, Char-lito Pep-ito, and Charlie Wharlie Woo. 

Ace is Ace of Base, Ace von Trapp, Rod Farva, and Car RamRod (refers to him and Gus). For those who have seen Super Troopers, we're always saying, "Easy Rod, easy Rod!" to Ace. He is totally Farva.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Cara has evolved into Care Bear and Cara Bara. Sometimes we just call her "Dog" and she responds. Also Dog Puss and Dog Face. Cookiehead. Best of all, she refers to "Eat!"


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL - I love these.

Riley has a few: Snugglebutt, Fluffy Butt, Sweetpea, Precious, Smiley Riley, WiggleButt, Chucklehead, Goofball

Gunner: GunMan, GunnerDude, Big Man, Gun, Barky Boy, Mr. Fussypants and occasionally F$%&Nut (It's said with love... and it SO fits him.)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley is Doodle Bug or sometimes just Bug
Breeze is Weezie or Weasle
Trip is Crazy Eddie or Tripalloyd or just Lloyd.
Twister is - are you ready for this.....Mayonnaise! (It started out my Little Man and went down hill from there). He is never called Twister unless he is in trouble. He has been Mayonnaise since he was very young. Sometimes he gets call Salmon-eggs, Lamb-n-eggs, Ham-n-eggs. Yes, we are a troubled couple!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is : babyboy, pookie, Selkabelka

Gunner is also babyboy : ) Gun, booboo DH calls him Buddy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Since Lacey is a girl...or a girlie....I call her my gooooolie lace!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker - Teekers, T-woo, Tuckawoo, Woo, Mother Tucker (when he's been bad), Tigger, TT, Sneakers (from his love of sneakers as a puppy), T-Fizzle, T Wiggity Whack, and Tuckie.


Hey! We have a Mother Tucker too! Along with:

Tuck a doodle do
T-bone
Bunny butt (especially after a bath!)
Chompy
Tuckbo
Chub
Buddy
T-bear


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, y'alls go all out. Here it's four girls, one nickname: Boogerlips.

Saves a lot of thinkin' in a pinch. Okay, not really. :curtain:


Allie = Princess, Sweetie, Punkin (not pumpkin, LOL)

Luna = Loooona (she really likes that!)

Emma = Em Em Em Emma! The _Emmanator_

Piper = Sweetness, Puppy-Puppy-Puppy! Piper-Puppy

.


----------



## blivi (May 5, 2010)

So cute!!

Otis is mostly "man-man" or Odie-otes. Or "otes-man". I also call him papoose, which has translated as "poo-poo" to most people.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey is my "big guy" and his dad's "mighty".


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

Bodhi has a few nicknames and he seems to respond to all of them. He is a momma's boy so whatever comes out of my mouth is something he feels he has to listen to!

Bodster
Beeboy
My handsome man
Bod
Babe or Bodhi Babe
Bear
Bojangles
Wacko - when he gets down real low and runs with his legs wide open, he looks like a freak!

Keeping with the B sound helps him out.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Daisy's nickname is "B" short for brat from when she was really little. 

Phineas' nickname is Buddy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour is still "G-Man" or, if he's being bad, "Gilmour G. Pupadupolis".

Milo is "Mr. Milo" or "Milopolis"

Ronin is "Mini-Mew" or "Lil' Bro"


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle has the following nicknames

Ells Bells
Elle Belly
Bubber Ell
Baby Ell.
Bubber Lou.

Bella has

Bella Bum.
Cow Bag
Rat Bag
Bella Bong.

We have no idea where they come from, but the girls respond so we go with it....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Timber has many nicknames.
> It's amazing how they can answer to so many of them!
> 
> Tim
> ...


I should probably add our all time favourite - Sir PoopAlot 
I think that name stuck after we tried a new treat, what a disaster that was :doh:


----------



## HudsonsParents (Apr 7, 2010)

Hudson gets called:

Monster
Poopy
Stinky 
Smelly
Hud
Hudder
My Boy... usually before we play I'll say "Where's my boy?" and he knows its play time


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Let the WV crew join the "Lottie-Dottie-Wottie" crowd 

Sadie: Sadie-butt, Bubba-sade

Loocie: Loocie-butt, Bubba-loo

Both are 'Puffa-lumps' remember those stuffed toys?
And any variation of their names with different starting consonants.

This year we've added 'Six' & 'Sevin' for their ages:doh:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> I should probably add our all time favourite - Sir PoopAlot


My mom calls her cat Sir Sheetz-a-lot because he has IBS and won't go in his litterbox (he was originally my cat, but, a guy I was renting a room from abused him to the point where he's afraid of litterboxes. I sent him to my parents' to get him out of the situation, then, when I moved, I realized they had more time to love on him.)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly's most used nickname is Momo! We also call her 'beau pitou' which is french for 'Beautiful/pretty doggy' :


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Rusty- Rusty dusty, rustifus, old man

Tess-Tessie rae, old lady

Libby-Libbitaa, libbidy dibbidy, squirrel eater

Raider-raider daider, blonde boy, raidey


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finns nicknames are:
-Finny 
-Finbo
-Stinky
-Fatty
-Chunky


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but i didnt want to start a whole new one!

Joeys new recent nicknames are

Joey & Joey Jax (obv)
Giuseppe (Joseph or Joey in Italian)
Mr. Jax
Monkey Man
Muffin Man (For when hes just beeing absolutely too cute for words.. which is often!)

im sure many more will come!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucy is Loosey Goosey

Oriana is Sweet Pea in public (or BITCH if I am at training by myself )


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Tucker gets called:
Tuck-a-doodle-doo
Tuckeroo
Tuckerino
You Big Goof


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare (May 19, 2010)

With Luna I call her:

Loony Luna (When she has the zoomies)

Luna pup

Luny Toon 

... and that's all I can think of at this current time. XD


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, boy. My list is looooong. And funny, I was just thinking about starting this very thread today. Glad it was bumped up. 

So about that list...

Sweet Girl (thus my handle)
Sweetpea
Sweet (probably what I call her most often)
Pet
Honey 
Baby
Beauty
Lovely
Poo
Pooper
Bud
Budster
Lamb
Lambie
Lovely Girl
Pie (short for Sweetie Pie)
Oh, right - Sweetie Pie.
Tootsie Pie
Sugar
Pumpkin
Sweet Potato

She actually DOES have a name - it's Tesia (which is pronounced Tee-sha). She also gets called Tee a lot. But on any given day, she'll get most, if not all, of those nicknames. And she responds to them all.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Finn Is finister bar sinister and finnie
Hailey is Hailey Bean or Beano
Jake is Jakey Doo or Jibster
Bella is Bushka or Bella Bushka or Brat


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

for some reason I call Brady: "pookie" and "monkey butt" a lot. also, "my sweet puppy" comes out a lot when he's being cute. recently he's been "dork" since his puppy teeth have been falling out and those big adult teeth have been coming in awkwardly. he has a ridiculous buck tooth grin at the moment. lol!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Riley has a few: Snugglebutt, Fluffy Butt, Sweetpea, Precious, Smiley Riley, WiggleButt, Chucklehead, Goofball


 
We've added a couple more. I decided that Riley needs a middle name for those times when I jokingly scold him. 
So when he's being a little punk, it's "Riley McGee." When he's being a complete goofball it's Maggoo.
And yes, I have entirely too much time on my hands. :


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

My nicknames for Sophie have changed since the last nicknames thread, I call her "Sugar Baby" because she hates going out in the rain and I laugh at her and tease her about possibly melting if she gets wet.

Actually I used to call her "Sweet Sophie" so let's just say that her name has evolved 

Duke is teased about being "The Duke of HAZZARD"... but mostly we call him Dukers, or Dukee

And we have a nickname for both of them together which is "Frick and Frack"


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady's nickname is Bubba.

MacKenzie's nickname is ZeeZee and Little Girl.

...and they both get called Dummy from time to time.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

So fun to read all the nicknames people have for their dogs!! I feel better about mine for Charlie now. LOL 

Here are his: 

Charles (this is his OFFICIAL name)
Chuck 
Doodlebug
Tweeterbug
Honeybee
Bubba / Bubby 
Sweet Boy
Buttercup
Babydoll 

And when he's in trouble for something, I use his full official name... Charles Homer! :


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm glad this thread popped back up again! Ranger has acquired a new nickname since the start of this thread: "Wuffles". He's started making the weirdest noises out of his nose lately. He does it when he's happy, excited, worried...whenever. Different noises for different expressions.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Willow has three.........
1,baby girl (because she is )

2,pillow.(because she would sleep on my pillow when she was a pup)

3,Bugger Lugs. when shes being a pain.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this thread the first time around?? Its so funny!
Josie is :
Jojo
Pupper
Puppy girl
and her favorite (especially when my husband says it) is Josie B
Why B - no idea, but she gets sooo excited when we say it, she knows we love her!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester has so many nicknames - and most of them revolve around Cheese. When we first told one of our bowling friends that we were naming him Chester, she gave us a weird look and was like "you mean like Chester Cheese?" She said that the Cheetos Cheetah is named Chester. So she kept referring to him as Chester Cheese. So some of his nicknames:
-Chester Cheese
-Cheese
-Cheesehead
-Cheesy puff
-Cheesy man
-Chester Cheesy Cheese
-Chest hair (this one was started by my sister's boyfriend)


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is SOOO bad. I started calling Duffy, "Muffin" - guess because it kind of sounds like Duffy and it has almost become his real name. We all call him that all the time and it is SO inappropriate for a large golden! We were with him at the beach and on our way out, a woman admired him and asked, "What's his name, Muffin???" as though she was so puzzled about that choice for a name. I can't blame her! It sounds like a poodle name! Evidently, she heard us calling him Muffin over and over!

I also call him "Big Boy".

Kris


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter's nicknames are: 

Jooters
Joop
Joop-Joop
Jooterpants
Jooterbug
Poopiter
Bud
Buddy
Muffin
Nugget
Dumpling
Sweet Pea
and
Jupiter Peedle Bailey (my fiancee's last name is Bailey).


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

zeke11 said:


> This is SOOO bad. I started calling Duffy, "Muffin" - guess because it kind of sounds like Duffy and it has almost become his real name. We all call him that all the time and it is SO inappropriate for a large golden! We were with him at the beach and on our way out, a woman admired him and asked, "What's his name, Muffin???" as though she was so puzzled about that choice for a name. I can't blame her! It sounds like a poodle name! Evidently, she heard us calling him Muffin over and over!
> 
> I also call him "Big Boy".
> 
> Kris


LOL well if that's inappropriate - than how about sweetie, hunny, and baby? Chester gets those all the time from me. I better stop because I might embarrass him when we're out in public.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Some nicknames for our lad...
Bailey (i pronounce it Beily,it's MY nickname for him,only i call him like that.)
Belski
Beluga
Belly
Belche
Belcho
Bell-Bell
Bamm-Bamm(when he was 7-8 month old,running around like mad going bamm-bamm on this and that,getting stronger and being white-blond)


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I do not feel bad anymore about some of the things I say to or call the doggies.

Max's names
Maxie baby
Maxwell Ralph (when hes in trouble)
Maximum Destruction (the only name BF thought of)
Maximum Sissy Girl 
Maxie BooBoo
Maxie Waxie Punky Poo
WhosamyMaxiebaby

Franklins names- 
Wee-Wee
Weenie
Sissy Girl
P.I.T.A
Franklin Charles (when hes in trouble)
Butthead
Devil Dog
And noone is allowed to shorten his name to Frankie or Frank. I hate it his name is Franklin if I wanted to call him Frank or Frankie that would have been his name. That irritated the bejeepers out of me. 

When the 2 of them are in trouble its usually Dumb and Dumber or Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum. Max is usually dumber and tweedle dum because he doesnt know all the rules yet and Franklin instigates getting Max into trouble. But both are mommys babies and know who will let them get away with ALMOST anything!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

lol..oh Teddy has many...
Monkey
Mister
Fatty, fat ass lol
Hairy Bum
Puppy
Theordore (obviously lol)
The beast
I'm sure there's more that I can't think of right now...if we're playing I just say something and it sticks lol


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Caesar's nickname was "Gunther"


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Nose*

Toby frequently goes by "Nose" or "Mr Nose." I can't believe that no one else here uses that name! Since our kids were little they have used it on first Digby and now Toby.

If I'm mad at him, Toby also goes by "Tobias."


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz is Quizzler, Quizini, Quizzle Monkey, Q-tini and when he's rappin' with his homies, he goes by Masta Q!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Buddy or Big Boy. I just noticed he is taking a nap. I think I will join him.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a few nicknames for Zoey and she pretty much responds to them all... They are:

Zoster
Zoey -Zo
Poo
Poo Poo
Baby
Baby Girl
Sweet baby girl


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Jun 14, 2010)

Most of the time instead of calling him Remington, we call him Remy. Should have known better than to pick a 3 syllablle name.

When I feel like "picking" on him, I call him Winchester or Ithica.

And If I'm REAL MAD at him for some reason, he is known as Mossberg.


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now that I think about it, we call him "little girl" alot. He looks so girly, he such a pretty boy. And he looks like he wears eye make up.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty - RDog
Kady - KrazzzieKate
Daisey - Wise One


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra is the same way (3 syllables) never by my choosing. She came with that name and we didn't want to confuse her by changing it.
If I yell, it comes out more like Sarah then Sierra.
I usually call her baby girl when we are snuggling.
Lately at the dog park she gets so dirty I caller my mud puppy.
Karen


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread is an oldie but a goodie and I think it's a good one to revive! I read every single page and loved everyones cute, funny, sweet and saucy nicknames for their dog!
Lots of new folks (like me!) can continue to add on!
.........

Baileys nicknames were
Bubba
Mr. B
Schtinkle Pinkle - don't ask I have no idea how that happened!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, so Coley's nick names so far - - - and don't ask me why, but they fit him! is.................

Beetle Baily
Cisco
Skeezix

He, on the other hand, calls me bitch. I was offended at first and then realized he's really just calling me mom....... I think. :curtain:

Thanks for resurrecting this thread - it is fun.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ha! What a good thread!

Bailey is called:
Hay-bales
Belize
Bails

Cassie is called:
Cass Master Flash 
Cassie mommas
Cass
Cassers


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Zoe's nicknames are:
Zo (saying her name w/out pronouncing the "e")
Zo-Zo
Doey (pronounced like dough-e) - because that's what Noah called her when he first started talking
Do (like "dough"; shortened form of Doey)
Do-Do
Princess
Pretty Girl
[email protected] (LOL!) - that's because she'd always hump Mister :

She will respond to all of the Zo or Do names.

Mister's nicknames were:
Mister Fuzzy Butt - he had really fluffy hair on his butt and tail! 
Fuzz or Fuzzy or Fuzzy Butt- shortened forms of Mister Fuzzy Butt
Buddy - because he was my buddy
Cowardly Lion - because his fur looked somewhat like a lion's mane and he was really timid
Micker - that's what Noah called him when he first started talking

He responded to all except Cowardly Lion

(Just an FYI, we did not name Mister - that was his name when we got him and we thought he was too old for a name change.)


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

1990 shetland sheep dog = bisquit. 
1994 chow chow = devil'
1995 a golden mix = girl
94-98 golden/lab mix = jake'
1997 golden retriever = marvin allen palmer named after my grandfather
1999 golden/irish setter = bitch/banana, named by me for my wife
2007 golden retriever = abigail paige palmer named by an eight year old girl neighbor


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

Tucker- 
Mister
MisterMan
(explicative) when he's in trouble haha!!
Turkey

Ruthie-
Gorgeous
Gimpy
princess
Missy
and most often.... Chicken


to my forever pup Rusty-
Bucket


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Loki (collie x lab) 
The Auld man, he's 14 now and looks every bit of it!

Chester 
Chester Wester - by the kids when they are mass petting him
Dum Dum - when he does something clearly stupid...which is often! lol
sook / freck - when hes coming for a cuddle etc... Orcadian words meaning loving to cuddle, get petted etc
And when hes running along the beach at full speed, splashing through the surf everyone breaks out onto "born free" by matt munro. It's his theme tune! lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm...

Jacks =

Jackson
Jacket 
Jack-a-dee
Jakie
Jacken! 
Jack-Jack
Jacksonian
Jackaboo
Jackjackjackjack (actually a bit like a chickadee sound.  ) 

Snookie
Snuggles
Puddle
Mooshoo
Munchkin
Lovvie
Sweetmeats
Sweetie
Love Bug
Baby
Doll-face

*laughs* As you can tell... I call him many things. 

Our previous guys were -

Sam - Wormy, Samber, Samson, Ruby Princess (yes, he was a boy)
Charmy - Grrdog, Chucky, Sweetmeats, Charr
Danny - Deedeedinah, Dee, Deeder, Danno

Oh!

And Arthur (sister's collie) -

Arthie, Collie-bear, Arthurooni, Mooshkin, and.... (drumroll).... Walter. 

*laughs* I'm not sure where "Walter" came from, other than it's this look he gets on his face.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite ... Daisy Crockett


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Adi = D, Dee Dee, Addison 
Tauri = Bor, Tor and Bor ***** LOL :
Blue = Boo , Boo BOO and now BOOG! 
Demi= Ma Dem 
Kiss = Kissy 
Teal = Beals 
Boston = hormone or horn dog :curtain:
and Piper none :uhoh:


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha...this post could be pages long but here are a few of
Daisy's nicknames:
Sugar Bear (when she's sweet)
Monster Mash (when she's not LOL)
Bugsy May (her middle name is May so my husband started this when she was "bugging him" ...it stuck)
sometimes shortened to Bugs
Daisy Dukes


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny: Pen, Penny-Whinny, Penny Whinny Poo Pie ( thanks to the dil), Penny Perfect


Maggie: Maggie Moo, Moo, Mags, Princess, Miss Bossy

Cody: Code, Codester, baby boy, Mr. Naughty


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie: Cookie Monster, Mama Monst
George: Pud(for Georgie Porgie Puddin Pie)
Samantha: Mantha, Shmantha
Mick: Mouse(because he is so weeny)
Tiki: Bish(short for babyish), Boo Boo
Emily: Emily Pemily Poops, Jr Bish(Tiki's daughter who looks like her),Junebug, Doodad
Basil: Basilly


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey:
honey bunny
hone-bun
honey doodle
stinky face
fuzz butt
bitchy blonde

Duke:
Dukie-pookie
Dukster
Lazy butt
couch potato
toy hogger
Captain Cuddle waddle


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

My nickname for Gracie has been shifting from "puppy" to "cuddles". Don't ask! haha. Yesterday she was sleeping and I decided to finally get up and take her outside to play in the snow. I called her name Gracie and she didn't get up, then said puppy, still nothing. I finally said Cuddles and she looked up at up lol. I probably said it more excitedly though (that's my excuse anyway).


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

We don't have many for Obie, but Obe-ski is a common one, as well as Obie-Wan-Kenobi. That is his magic recall word!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, I've shortened Lacey's "goooolie lace" nickname to "Goose!" Like, "She's my Goose!"


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

*Harley*
Mine: Charlie, Charles and Chuckles
Amanda's: Barbosa and Harbar

*Mirabelle*
Mine: Miri, Mir-a-bear, Bella, Boobear and Baby Girl
Amanda's: Miri, Wittle Gurl and Poopants


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is a funny thread and yes, we are all insane! lol

For Cocasse its Oozie or Oozers or Zatch or Zatchers. I think his fav is oozie.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We call Cookie "Cookie Monster" when she is being naughty. (It's only happened once or twice. )

I also call her "Wookiee" because she makes a sound just like Chewbacca when I am taking too long to put my boots on to take her outside!


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

We called Thumper everything but Thumper. It was usually pup, puppy, doggy or for the last few months Gump.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bud and Chlo


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Zoe:
Zo Zo
Boo
Boo Boo
Boo Boo Head (had a hot spot shaved on top of her head)
Sissy or Sis (because she's the big sister)

Piper:
Pip
Pippie
Piperty
Diperty
Diperty Doo

Digby:
Digs
Digger Dog
Diggies
Big Handsome

Gracie:
Naughty (this one most often, and most answered to)
Gracie Lou Freebush
Lou Lou
Woo Woo

Man, we are all crazy! What a fun thread!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Farticus, Boobalicious, Beast, and in a sweet moment Lovie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Both Connor and Duke can interchangeably go by:

Handsome
Silly
Monkey
Bear
Poopah


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

If you remember the name of Steve Martin's dog in the movie 'The Jerk'....

Tex gets that when he's being stubborn!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby's nicknames are:
Gabby McGoo
Yabba Dabba Gabber Goo
Goo 
Gooey

Belle is Bellie Button
Teddi is the Teddster or just "T"
Quinn is Quinnie Quinn


----------



## abiazis (Feb 22, 2011)

Selkie is her name..........BIG GIRL........85 pound Golden......


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Bunny
Bunnyland 
Bunner
Bunder
Bunnerpuff
Fluffy
FLUFFYBELLE
Belles
Butter
Butterland
Bay
BeBe
Sugarplums


----------



## Charms (Jun 17, 2010)

Connor has a few nicknames:

Mr. Connor, Mr. Puppy, Pup Pup, Golden Boy (his registered name). Interesting but I never call him 'Con' even though he works me all the time.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tucker's newest Nickname is " Diggy" cuz he rolls things ( ANYTHING) under the furniture, tables etc and spends a lot of his time "diggin" for them.....

Others:
Tuckey
Tucker Doodle Pupper Noodle


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker:

Tuckie
Tuckawoo
Woo
Woo-Boy
BooBear
Boo's
Mr. Tucker

Reece:
Pittie
Ugly
Reecie
Reecie-woo
Reece's Pieces
Wiggles

Moka (cat)
Kitty
Moka-Kitty
Mow-Mow


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Bentley is also known in our house as:
Turd Bucket
Little Man
Goon Molly
Bent

Ya only one actually pertains to his name


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

BetterThanYourBentley said:


> Bentley is also known in our house as:
> Turd Bucket
> Little Man
> Goon Molly
> ...


Turd Bucket...I like that one.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Buddy - Buddrow Wilson 

Because we started calling Buddy Buddrow Wilson, Harley became Harley Wilson. They are now the Wilson Brothers (no, our last name isn't Wilson


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

Kailani is Kai, Kai-monster, Monster, Kai-Kai, "Kai...you stink!"...

and of course "Pretty Girl".


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hehe Turd bucket... I have one of those oddly enough.

We call Rowan Rowrow or stinker mostly, since he farted so much as a puppy >.<


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well for Lilly it is:
*Silly Lilly*
Little Monster
Princess
Pumpkin
Crazy Girl


----------



## wildbill (Nov 13, 2011)

With Shye, it's:
goofy
goof ball
silly
spaz (sometimes she is, literally )
critter

I'm pretty original, aren't I.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Aside from using her full name we usually call her Ny or Ny Ny(pronounce like eye but with an N in front  

Sometimes we call her goof ball and just recently she has earned the nick name trouble maker. :doh:


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

oh man, my pup Lucky has a few...

Lucky-doo
Puppy-doo
Lucky Duck Doooo
Butt Head
Trouble
and d***-it Dog...lol...he has been pulling me around the yard:doh:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester is Chest, Fest, Fester, Chester the pester, bub bub, son


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine are pretty boring compared to some of the others.

Eli - Bubbie
Bailey - Bails
Riley - Pooey, you can guess why.
Jack - Cracker Jack


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kodez, Koders, Koda moo, Koda pie, wittle baby (my baby voice), Koda poo....the list is exhaustive.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

for Tucker:
Tucker-boo
T-man
Mr. Big (lately!)
Baby dog

for Tess:
Tessie Wessie (my DD's pet name for her)
Baby dog
Itty bitty
Sweetheart
Love Bug 

Wow--we're pretty saccharine in our family, arent' we???


----------



## Donnalsoule (Jul 10, 2011)

My son's term of endearment for Yogi was "Leather Lips".


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Ada - i call her Goose and wiggle butt. My parents call her Ada May.

Pixel (cat) - Ms. Pissy Pants, Ms. Tubington (she's a little tubby), P-dizzle


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba's are Pumbaya, Pumbit and Bit-Bit


----------



## Cyrra (Oct 30, 2009)

Finn
Finnegan
Finn Monster (by his trainer)
Finners (by his Auntie Buckets)
Finner Finner Chicken Dinner (by his daddy)
Munchkin
Puppers


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

We started calling Layla "puppy breath", then "puppy brain" and now it's just "the brain" or "Layla Brain" and it fits now because she's so smart. Other names are "Yayla", "sweet girl", "baby" and other pet names. When we say LLLLLLLLLLayla (an excited call), she immediately wags her tail, grabs a toy and walks through our legs.

When we picked out Bauer but did know what to name him, we called him Brother Puppy Brain, because of Layla's nicknames. Nick names for Bauer now are "Bau Bau", "Bubs", "Bubba", Bauzer" (That's the one we call him when he's not being very smart.)


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Nicole74 said:


> We call Bailey Booboo or Boo. I call Annie sweet girl or Ann.


We call our Bailey the same thing!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

We call Moose : Mr Moose Man, Mr Moose Man Musial the 1st (don't ask lol), Moose Man, and I call him (in my baby voice) My "duka duka" lol


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Pippa became Pippa-Lou, then Lulu, then Lulubell, then just Bells--a somewhat logical progression, I guess, lol.

Watson, however, is Schmoopy. No clue why, but it just fits


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz becomes Buzzard.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack Attack because the way he takes off & runs full speed around the rose bushes when he's glad to see us come home


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lolita- and Wiggle diggle.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woodrow is his name but when we're out it's either Woody, Partner or Bud.

Pete


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't believe I missed this thread! What great names and now don't feel so silly.

Kye is hard to evolve, so just Kye-Kye (like bye-bye)

Coop - Cooper Pooper Scooper, Prof. Coop, Cooper Dooper, then there's Bubba, Bubba Boy and Son,, Poor guy answers to all.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Why are the only nicknames I can think of right now are the ones he gets called when he is being mischievous!

Bryley _Marie_ (yes, he is a boy but it sounds so good together. LOL!)
Gilly (Saturday Night Live reference- again a girls name :gotme

OK I do now remember a nice name...I call him _Honey_ all the time!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose - Moosey Man, it was started by my 3 yr old who was 2 at the time
and 
Max- Max Max, not sure when or who started it because he is now 8 1/2 years old and it just seems like it has always been Max Max


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

maxi nickname is max but sometimes we call him Mr. Hollywood cos he loves taking pics

Turbo nickname is Bo bo


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Phoebe is febes, bubba, pretty girl and my love


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

olik said:


> Ok,Honey: Honey-Bunny,Huns-buns,bug-bunny ,Blondie.
> Holmes: lazy butt,couch potato,homsy-momsy,homer.


since we got Duke I will add him as well:
Duke Dukster,Pookey,lazy butt, fuzzy butt,fuzzy,stealer(he takes jackets of hooks)


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I call Aspen:
Spen
Spenster
Baby 
I'm sure we'll come up with more but we just got her!

We called Dakota
kota
koo-koo
Cocoa Bear
Pup Star
I'm sure we had other but they are not coming to me now!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Tucker will always have the second name "Cucker" because that's how our two year old daughter said his name when she started talking. Makes me sad now that she knows how to say his name the right way! Other nicknames - Tucker Mucker, and on bad days, Dufus.


----------



## Stef_Walsh (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I gave Ace the worst name for nicknames. Everytime someone asks his name and I tell them, they're like, "Oh, like Ace of Base!" Or, "Haha, Ace Ventura!" And I have to bite my tongue before I sarcastically say that, yes, I named my dog after an early 90's swedish pop band or a crappy Jim Carrey movie.

I've taken to calling him Acer for some reason. My niece calls him Acey. When he's being saucy I call him Jerkface. There is many a nickname for Ace.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

She is Maddie skady, baby, punkin & s*** bird (when she's bad). We've had Chester the molester, Jake snake & Lillie the skilly (also sweet baby girl & Miss Lillie).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's new nickname is Princess. :uhoh:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Ranger's new nickname is Princess. :uhoh:


????????????????


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh fun! 

ok so... 

Chloe:
Klobo - this is my nickname for her 
Cokes - when shes been silly 
Co 
Coco - this is my dad's nickname for her 
Cocomo 
Slurps - she snorles in her waterdish and the water will go everywhere... all over my floor, all over her. After she snorkels she will run over to and lick you, I swear she does it on pupose. 

Charlie: 
Charlie Girl 
Char 
Ah... Don't! Leave it lol!


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy's are:

Murph
Murphster
MurFussy - when he's being chicken about something
Old Soul
Boy-Boy
Handsome (he loves this one)
Stinker
Beggar Boy

Saffron:

Saf-Saf
Sassy
Missy Mohawk
Princess Hissy Fit ( self Explanatory) :doh:
Sweet Girlie
Bitchface ( usually when getting in poor Murphy's space and humping him)
Snugglepup
Drool Face ( she drools buckets when she wants something yummy)
Clingmonster - when she climbs up on me and won't let me up until she's had enough snuggles (never) 

I'm sure there is more but I can't think of them


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This is one of my favorite threads!  It's an oldie but a goodie that needs revived!

I don't really have nicknames for Bryley. Sometimes just Bry or pup-pup and other times names %#[email protected] that are not fit for print! LOL!

What are your dogs nicknames?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Most of the time I call Molly "Mo". I also call her "girly girl", "Missy Mo", and "Mo Butt" (it's a very good thing she's not a human baby).


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt's is "Mr. Earp"


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick is:
The Mickster
Get your head out of the toilet
Stop licking your carrot


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby, my golden has a few:
stinkbobbes: in English stinky butt (he loves that one)
Tobyanna
snugglebutt
blondie
Liesel or liebe Liesel (yep, a girly name, lol)
snugglefritz
cuddlebutt
Tobylina
clumsy kid
Liebling
Schnuckelbobbes which is pretty much snugglebutt

He loves the butt theme because he comes over, puts his butt in front of me and wants a scratching which acutally is a back scratch right by his tail but I call it butt lol.


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

Dug has a few nicknames

Dugee Dug, Duginator, Duglas, pup-pup, and S**tpants when he is bad LOL


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I call Sydney muffin, muffin doggy and baby girl. She responds to muffin now... 

My mom calls her darlin when she sees her, and my dad calls her Syd, which I HATE.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lincolns- Link, Mr. Lumpy (from his frequent staph infections), Mr. Lincoln, Dummy (cause hes such a goof ball sometimes). 

Ruby- Rhubarb (grandmother slipped and called her this once), Rubs, Ruby Tuesday and Goober (was my mothers nickname for her)

The cats dont really have any nicknames


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

Tank is Smelly or Furball. But he responds most to "Tanky-Too" with the Too a high note.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dex
Sexy Dexy (my brothers came up with this and it just stuck..lol)
Baby Dex
Sir Dex
Dexy poo/boo
Dexter Benson
Benny
Thunder Paw
Baby boy
Pumpkin
Buddy


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby's nicknames are: RuRu, Sweet Sweet Baby Girl, DuDu & Rubylicious.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

dexter0125 said:


> Dex
> Sexy Dexy (my brothers came up with this and it just stuck..lol)
> Baby Dex
> Sir Dex
> ...


Haha I love Sexy Dexy!

I call Nana
Nana Banana
Nanners
Fuzzy Butt
Nana bear

My boyfriend calls her "chick magnet" haha! I totally agree. ALL the strangers just love Nana, especially the ladies!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridget has a few:

Bridge
Bridgie
Bridger
Digger
Swiper
Sweetie
Honey
Blonde girl
Blondie
silly girl
mudpie (self explanatory)

ans one more...Berrygirl, cause she picks her own blueberries....lol


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance's:

Chancer Dancer
Big guy
Boo Boos
Chancers


Lucy's:

Lucy Goose
Goose
Lucy Goosey
Loose Goose

Savanah's:

Savanah Banana
Naners
Mamas
Sweetie Pie

Luna, (my cat):

Luna Bean, (she had _a lot_ of gas as a kitten 
Luna Beanie Weenie or just Beanie Weenie
Beans
Luna Beans

I love nick names. I can't remember the last time my daughter called Lucy by her name. She _always_ calls her Goose.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha, I'm loving the nicknames here! 

Bolla:
Bollista
Bollegrisen (the bolle pig)
Bolletrollet (the bolle troll)
Bolle Bollesen (matching last name ofc)
Bollemor
Hell Bolla

And for those who wonder what a Bolle is:


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Our ten-month-old Annabelle's nicknamed _Buddy-Bear_.

If you saw the size of her front paws, you'd understand. She's going to be a *big* dog when she's fully grown.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I love all the names!

*Grace*

Miss Gracie
Grey Grey
Greys
Grazer
Gracaroni
Gracanator
Munchie


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad were not the only ones who call the dog silly stuff sometimes!

Guinness:

Guinny
Guinny Pig
Piggy( because he use to snort)
Fuzzynutz- Older Boy children, What can I say...
Wolfer
and my personal favorite Mama's best bad boy


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Henry gets called by his first and middle name sometimes, "Henry Elvis." (After his big brother) I also call him Henrietta just because I think it's funny. lol Other Nicknames: Dogzilla...crackpot...Hippo...Sir-Wiz-a-Lot...Blonde Bombshell. 

Elvis was...Elfinator...Arfur Fonzarelli...Elfish...

Bear...was Bearkey...Burkey...BOO Bear...Bearkinski

Bogie...was Bogiemil...Burger Nose (he had a continuous runny nose...poor kitty)

James Dean...was Jimmie Dean...Bananas in Pajammers...Timmie Dean...Fat Albert (poor kitty)...and Rebel without a clue. 

My dwarf frogs are Bonnie & Clyde. 

I'm sure there are many more. That's just a few. Lol...I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick:
Mav
Mavy
Weasel (when he does something that he knows will get him in trouble)


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

Chance (basset/some kind of terrier mix):
Chancerrific
Sir Chancalot
Chancey
Little white rat (this is a joke between me and my daughter...she will say look how cute he is, and I will say what, that little white rat??)
He also answers to _kitty, kitty, kitty_

Fluffy (cat-named by our daughter when she was 4):
Fluffaluffagus
Fluffers
Fluffer-nutter
Diablo (he has an attitude and will nip if you pet him wrong and my friend always messes with him and gets bit, so she named him Diablo)

Valor (golden) we have had her 2 full days and have not decided whether to give her a new name yet, so mostly I call her pretty girl.


----------

